# Saderath "Grimm OW"



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Slingers

A short while ago i ordered a SS from Saderath, since i found some time to take some Pics that can do that wonderful Slingshot justice i thought why not make a short Review.

First of all the Communication with Saderath was superb. All Questions/Mails were answered right away. The SS was shipped only one Day later and i got a Trackingnumber and a Message right away.

After around 6-8 working Days the Slingshot arrived...and i was very very pleased!

I know he crafts beautiful naturals, but i wanted to try a Boardcut, so i took the "Grimm OW" for the left hand.

The Slingshot has a Beech Frame, a Cherry veneer Spacer and an Olivewood Palmswell.

The woodworking is flawless, no gaps, scratches or marks whatsoever, very tight fitting of frame and palmswell.

What impressed me the most was the finish. The feeling is superb and perfectly smooth.

It came banded up with a single layer TBG and a strong red Leather Pouch. Nice even pull, good for Target Shooting.

When i was out to take the Pics (catched some beautiful yellow light yesterday shortly before sunset) i dispensed some steel into mother nature and i can say it´s definetly a lot of fun!

Well, what more to say, first of all thank you mate for this wonderful Slingshot!

And you should really take a look at his Shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SaderathSlingshots

You get a lot of value for your money, you can be sure of that!

So thanks for taking a look, a nice (and precise) Weekend to all of you 

:target: AnTrAxX


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have quiet a few of his slingshots his Fang design is my favorite. But all are fantastic shooters and the finish on them is flawless. ????


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice review  he is a fine craftsman!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

like i said in my thread about nicholas there is no picture that can do his ss justice you have to touch it to feel the care and quality of his workmanship simply sweet


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't see a flaw in it and those are really good slingshot woods he chose. Really nice slingshot.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I always admire those who go the extra mile and strive for flawless execution. Saderath certainly does that. It takes *A LOT* of work to pull these kind of results off, and with pictures of this quality there is no hiding flaws.

A beautiful slingshot, congratulations Antraxx, great review and awesome photos Sir.

And, a very sincere "great job!" to Saderath. You kicka** every time.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Such a quality review, coming from a maker of such high quality work himself.

Is praise of the highest order.

The photographs are wonderful.

Oh if only my pockets were bottomless pits of money for slingshots.....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful slingshot!!!!

No wonder ...it is from Saderath, one of the best!!! Great purchase!!

And great review, with awesome pics.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is stunning mate!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I have quiet a few of his slingshots his Fang design is my favorite. But all are fantastic shooters and the finish on them is flawless.


Yeah, I second that. Just recently, the Omen and Labyrinth arrived. The finish is as smooth as marble, .......as smooth as glass, ...... I'd like to say "as smooth as a baby's butt...." but it's been used so many times, so I'll say " it's so smooth and sexy as smooth as a Victoria Secret supermodel's butt.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your great comments! 

Those pics are simply amazing and I cant thank you enough AnTrAxX!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> It takes *A LOT* of work to pull these kind of results off, and with pictures of this quality there is no hiding flaws.


Yep, thats exactly the reason why i took the last pics. With a macro shot from that distance you could see every scratch. But there simply is none, really great finish.



Saderath said:


> Thank you all for your great comments!
> 
> Those pics are simply amazing and I cant thank you enough AnTrAxX!


No Problem Mate, it´s well deserved


----------

